# Harley and Cookies glamor shots



## vettenatic95 (Oct 12, 2009)

Local photog did them for free. Just wanted to use the shots for advertising.


----------



## vettenatic95 (Oct 12, 2009)

Couple more.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Great shots...they are very regal!


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

wow


----------



## vettenatic95 (Oct 12, 2009)

Thank you. I was surprised they didn't get a little nuts from the light flashes.


----------



## Trina (Sep 11, 2009)

Great pictures! How lucky are you! The photographer did a very nice job.


----------



## gsdinms (Jun 25, 2008)

nice shots.


----------



## GROVEBEAUTY (Oct 23, 2008)

Beautiful shots! Beautiful babies!


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

Simply WOW! Amazing shots!!!!


----------



## txbwj (May 2, 2010)

WOW is right, amazingly handsome dogs, great photo too by the way


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

Great pics!!!


----------



## vettenatic95 (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks everyone, not bad for a bunch of throwaway shelter dogs.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

What beautiful portraits of beautiful dogs!


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Wow, great shots!! We're in WH too.  We take Max to the dog park at VHA on Dundee Rd. a lot of mornings at around 7:30 and some evenings just after 6. Mostly really good dogs and great people there.


----------

